

Amazon may soon provide free video streaming for all - ozh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/report-amazon-is-prepping-a-free-video-streaming-service/

======
Tmmrn
free video streaming for all*

*limited to customers of microsoft and apple. Excluding everything that is not windows or mac os. Also, android.

